# 01179 incorrect key programing



## 99a6c5 (Nov 17, 2010)

Hi all. I'm hoping someone can help me.
I've got a 99 A6 Australian model. Im swapping my faulty instrument cluster with used one.
I followed Ross tech proceduer to log in and adapt the key with genuin Vag com cable. 
When i try to adapt my key, It gets this fault code "01179 incorrect key programing" and immo light on the dash is flushing.
Does anyone know what that means? Please help


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Hi,

Please post the complete Auto-Scan from this car. If you have any scan data from the original module, please include it as well.

What was wrong with the old one?


----------



## 99a6c5 (Nov 17, 2010)

Thank you for your replay.
The original cluster does not talk to VAG COM and the car wouldn't start ether.
The following is the conplete scan from this car. I didn't know it had so much fault code...

Wednesday,17,November,2010,14:40:29:19169
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.1
Data version: 20100831



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 4B - Audi A6 C5
Scan: 01 02 03 06 08 15 16 17 18 34 35 36 37 45 55 56 57 65 67 75
76 77

Mileage: 152140km/94535miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 078-907-551-ACK.lbl
Part No: 4D0 907 551 R
Component: 2.8L V6/5V MOTR AT D02 
Coding: 04152
Shop #: WSC 02325 
VCID: 356FDE9C2533

No fault code found.
Readiness: N/A

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 01V-927-156.lbl
Part No: 4B0 927 156 
Component: AG5 01V 2.8l5V RdW D03 
Coding: 00000
Shop #: WSC 00000 
VCID: E4C9D3D85E29

1 Fault Found:
00526 - Brake Light Switch-F 
27-00 - Implausible Signal

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 8E0-614-111-ASR.lbl
Part No: 8E0 614 111 C
Component: ABS/ASR 5.3 FRONT D00 
Coding: 00003
Shop #: WSC 02325 
VCID: 1E3D2130B0C5

3 Faults Found:
01203 - Electrical Connection between ABS and Instrument Cluster 
31-10 - Open or Short to Ground - Intermittent
00285 - ABS Wheel Speed Sensor; Front Right (G45) 
30-00 - Open or Short to Plus
00647 - ABS-TCS / Engine; Electrical Connection 2 
35-00 - - 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 4B0-820-043-MY1.lbl
Part No: 4B0 820 043 F
Component: A6-Klimavollautomat D58 
Coding: 00061
Shop #: WSC 02325 
VCID: 1D3F263CBDC3

13 Faults Found:
00797 - Sunlight Photo Sensor (G107) 
28-00 - Short to Plus
00797 - Sunlight Photo Sensor (G107) 
28-00 - Short to Plus
00787 - Temperature Sensor in Fresh Air intake duct (G89) 
30-00 - Open or Short to Plus
00779 - Outside Air Temp Sensor (G17) 
30-00 - Open or Short to Plus
00756 - Left Vent Temp Sensor (G150) 
30-00 - Open or Short to Plus
00757 - Right Vent Temp Sensor (G151) 
30-00 - Open or Short to Plus
01272 - Positioning Motor for Central Flap (V70) 
41-10 - Blocked or No Voltage - Intermittent
01841 - Potentiometer/Actuator for Temperature Flap; Left (G220) 
30-00 - Open or Short to Plus
00727 - Potentiometer in Positioning Motor for Defrost Flap (G135) 
30-00 - Open or Short to Plus
01842 - Potentiometer/Actuator for Temperature Flap; Right (G221) 
30-00 - Open or Short to Plus
00601 - Potentiometer On Positioning Motor for Central Flap (G112) 
30-00 - Open or Short to Plus
00604 - Potentiometer Positioning Motor for Air Flow Flap (G113) 
30-00 - Open or Short to Plus
01297 - Sensor for Vent Temperature; Footwell (G192) 
30-00 - Open or Short to Plus

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 4B0-959-655-AI7.lbl
Part No: 4B0 959 655 J
Component: Airbag 7 Audi 0501 
Coding: 00106
Shop #: WSC 02324 
VCID: 3773D4943F3F

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 4B0-919-xxx-17.lbl
Part No: 4B0 919 880 R
Component: C5-KOMBIINSTR. VDO D11 
Coding: 07762
Shop #: WSC 00050 
VCID: 3B7BC8A40317

Part No: IMMO
Component: IDENTNR: AUZ7Z0V0234185 
IMMO-IDENTNR: AUZ7Z0V0234185 

1 Fault Found:
01179 - Incorrect Key Programming 
35-00 - - 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 35: Centr. Locks Labels: 4B0-962-258.lbl
Part No: 4B0 962 258 B
Component: Zentralverrieg.,DWA D31 
Coding: 04810
Shop #: WSC 20690 
VCID: 285107E8E281

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 45: Inter. Monitor Labels: 4B0-951-173.lbl
Part No: 4B0 951 173 
Component: Innenraumueberw. D03 
Coding: 00001
Shop #: WSC 00000 
VCID: E0C1DFC84A31

No fault code found.

End ----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## vwemporium (May 27, 2002)

::::: WARNING EMERGENCY FORUM ACTION MESSAGE:::::

THIS POST VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT FROM FALLING INTO THE GAPING HOLE OF THE VORTEX! 

THIS SOLAR SYSTEM IS IN DANGER OF A BLACK-HOLE!
YOU TO CAN ESCAPE!
I CAN BE FOUND VIA THIS DHD STAR-GATE ADDRESS......
http://forums.ross-tech.com


----------



## 99a6c5 (Nov 17, 2010)

I have the SKC from Vagtacho and it allows me to log in just fine.
I followed Ross tech immobilzer 2 Instrument cluster swapping procedure 
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/cars/Immo2-cluster-swapping.html
Every time I try to adapt my key, it gets the fault code.
I can't find "immobilizer marry procedure" you mentioned. can you post the link?
Thank you for your help.


----------



## jetta 971 (Jul 25, 2009)

99a6c5 said:


> I have the SKC from Vagtacho and it allows me to log in just fine.
> I followed Ross tech immobilzer 2 Instrument cluster swapping procedure
> http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/cars/Immo2-cluster-swapping.html
> Every time I try to adapt my key, it gets the fault code.
> ...


Make sure that new cluster is Immo 2 and same part number.That procedure above is good one , and it says how to adopt key.
When you login and go to adaptation channel 21 does it let you SAVE new value?
Also you need to put first 0 to new value [TEST] then [SAVE] then put number of how many keys you have [TEST] then [SAVE]


----------



## 99a6c5 (Nov 17, 2010)

Yes. It is immo 2 and has the same number.
I put 0 to new value first and put 1 to new value, and little window pops up asked me Are you sure something something... then I hit "yes" and hit "save". Nothing happens and it goes back to 0 again.
Same thing happens when I try to adopt my remote. Put 0 to new value and then put 1 to new value again goes back to 0. although my remote is working fine and there is no fault code on this module. 
Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## jetta 971 (Jul 25, 2009)

99a6c5 said:


> Yes. It is immo 2 and has the same number.
> I put 0 to new value first and put 1 to new value, and little window pops up asked me Are you sure something something... then I hit "yes" and hit "save". Nothing happens and it goes back to 0 again.
> Same thing happens when I try to adopt my remote. Put 0 to new value and then put 1 to new value again goes back to 0. although my remote is working fine and there is no fault code on this module.
> Am I doing something wrong?


 You need to [SAVE] 0 first , then read channel 21 again then put 1 [TEST] then [SAVE].
For remote you will need 2 keys to be able reprogram it.
Older Audi has to be done manually. 

Insert a working (old) key in the ignition and turn to the ON position (do not start car).

[Select]

[35 - Cent. Locking] 

[Meas. Blocks - 08]

Enter group "003" (may be group "007" in some vehicles)

[Go!]

The value in field 2 shows how many remotes have been matched and in which memory positions (for example, "0001" indicates 1 transmitter in position 1).

Lock the car from outside using the new, unmatched key in the driver-side door lock. You may need to hold the key in the unlock position while you do the next step.

Press the UNLOCK button on the new key within 5 seconds often enough to reach next memory position (so, if the value in field 2 was 0001, you should press the new key's unlock button twice, to put the new key in memory position 2)..

The car may give you some sort of acknowledgement as the button is pressed (lights flash, horn beep, etc.)

Wait 5 seconds and press the unlock button on the new key to unlock the door.

Turn the ignition key to OFF and remove the old key.

Press LOCK and UNLOCK with the new key.

Insert the new key in the ignition and turn to the ON position (do not start car).


----------



## 99a6c5 (Nov 17, 2010)

Thank you Jetta 97.
I ordered a new key from E-bay today. I will try the procedure when I get the key
Hope it will fix every thing.
Thanks


----------



## jetta 971 (Jul 25, 2009)

99a6c5 said:


> Thank you Jetta 97.
> I ordered a new key from E-bay today. I will try the procedure when I get the key
> Hope it will fix every thing.
> Thanks


You have to get something. 
Immobilizer and remote are 2 different operations in car.They work on 2 different systems.
Adopting key to immobilizer(address 17) has nothing to do with matching remote to your central convince module(address 35).


----------



## 99a6c5 (Nov 17, 2010)

Oh... I see....
I just wanna get rid of this immo..
I'm thinking getting immo emulator or another instrument cluster.
Has anyone used one of these immo emulator before?
They sell it for like $30. It might be my best option.


----------



## 99a6c5 (Nov 17, 2010)

I've got a immo emulator arrived today and it solved the problem.
Thanks everyone!


----------

